
Tiny Homes for Homeless Get Go-Ahead - everybodyknows
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=694863105
======
wurst_case
Took awhile to find it but they plan on building 33 one room homes. They site
that before the fires there were 2000 homeless in butte County. 11 of these 33
will be set aside for victims of the fire. 22 will accommodate those 2000.

Local communities in CA need to get their act together and build housing
starting where I live. I will continue to support any affordable (or free)
housing project because it just seems that homelessness burdons everyone.

